# ID please



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

the fish is about 4 inches. pictures are not very clear because the fish is very shy. hope they will be enough for identification.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I can already see the bars forming and they dont go down past the lateral line..... All the typical physical features of a SERRASALMUS ALTUVEI.

Nice fish


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

judging by the bars id say compressus


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> judging by the bars id say compressus
> [snapback]1068668[/snapback]​


Compressus usually have bars below the lateral line.... Altuveis dont.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

are there any ways to identify an altispinis?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

definately compressus


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

altuvie? compressus?
is there any one think about altispinis?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

compressus.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

zhelmet said:


> altuvie? compressus?
> is there any one think about altispinis?
> [snapback]1069535[/snapback]​


altispinis has humeral blotch, and also i cant see the tail to good on this fish, but appears doesnt match anyway.

Most likely altuvi or compresses..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

zhelmet said:


> is there any one think about altispinis?[snapback]1069535[/snapback]​


I can give you that, if you really want to hear it









I think it's an Altuvei as well: see above remarks about the position of the spots.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

thanks!
according to the above discussion, I summarize the ID method of these three species as following:
altuvie: has bars and they don't go down past the lateral line
compress: has bars and they go down past the lateral line
altispinis: has humeral blotch
am I right? are there any other signs for their ID?


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

different people will have different idea.
do u think is what kind?
i think u already have answer.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

zhelmet said:


> altuvie: has bars and they don't go down past the lateral line
> compress: has bars and they go down past the lateral line
> altispinis: has humeral blotch[snapback]1069824[/snapback]​


That's basically it - the easiest way to ID a fish is looking for unique features for each of the likely candidates, and then check your fish for any of those unique features.
Of course fish from the same species can vary quite a lot, and fish from different species can look confusingly similar, so results are best taken with a grain of salt. In the end, the best way to narrow down the list of candidates is finding out the collection point.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

thanks. ID is interesting but complicated. I still have much to learn.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

zhelmet said:


> thanks. ID is interesting but complicated. I still have much to learn.[snapback]1070912[/snapback]​


I think we all do


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

zhelmet said:


> thanks!
> according to the above discussion, I summarize the ID method of these three species as following:
> altuvie: has bars and they don't go down past the lateral line
> compress: has bars and they go down past the lateral line
> ...


Ill just add to what Judazz said, and collection point is really important on some species, but again dealers and wholesalers mix different boxes together, etc...

Everything is just best guess, on this one though, I think we got it right.

If you check out opefe is the best source to learn from.Many compressus, altuvie and rhoms get mixed up alot, and people are unsure, they look so much alike, and compressus and altuvi have so many different color schemes, the bars are so different on individual fish to..


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

some newer and cleaner pictures. hope they will give more help.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

compressus hard to tell


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Maybe S. altuvei


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Since the bars are above the lateral line, I would have to say altuvei. Nice coloration on the fish by the way.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

wow!!1 that looks almost exactly ike my fish!! but mine sis 2 inches. same anal fin with similiar color, but people say it's a compressus, not an altuvie. frank said so...and then the closed out my thread cuz they thought i got angry hahahah!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think your fish is a compressus but without collection point...hard to be sure.

theanimedude,
I think you are giving yourself a little too much credit, I dont think anyone knew or cared if you were angry. Your thread was closed because the ID was done. Any further comments need to be taken to the proper forum.



theanimedude said:


> wow!!1 that looks almost exactly ike my fish!! but mine sis 2 inches. same anal fin with similiar color, but people say it's a compressus, not an altuvie. frank said so...*and then the closed out my thread cuz they thought i got angry hahahah!!!*
> [snapback]1111502[/snapback]​


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> theanimedude Posted Today, 07:53 AM
> wow!!1 that looks almost exactly ike my fish!! but mine sis 2 inches. same anal fin with similiar color, but people say it's a compressus, not an altuvie. frank said so...and then the closed out my thread cuz they thought i got angry hahahah!!!


As GG stated, the thead was closed because the ID was complete. Once I confirm the ID, then each thread is closed most of the time. I get busy and sometimes forget to do it. But that is the policy of this forum to eliminate confusion on ID's and keep it uniform. That's the soul purpose of this forum. Other questions on behavior, feeding, how big, etc., etc., etc., belong in the other forums for questions and answers. Not this one.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The fish is very likely S. compressus. Without the collection point, it cannot be confirmed.


----------

